# Eco- Complete for 10 gallon



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

I got a question, will one bag of Eco-Complete be enough for my 10 gallon tank?


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh yes, more then enough.


----------



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

but I thought will need 2+ inches for planting.


----------



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

How much would i need for a 30 gal


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Camper said:


> but I thought will need 2+ inches for planting.


You should get more then 2 inches of it in a 10 gal.


----------



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

One more question, do I have to wash the Eco-complete before putting it in the tank?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

You can quickly rinse it if you want too . You dont really need to . Once you get your scape done. put a small bowl or glass in if you have room run the water in slowly in. It might be cloudy for a day or two but should clear up. What I did was change out the water the next day and slowly filll it up again.


----------



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No wash - the really fine stuff is good for denitrification on the bottom of the tank. 1 bag should be enough, but you can always use more 

If you have a spare HOB filter, stuff it full of floss - it'll help clear out the really fine stuff.

After a few weeks, the fine particles will have coagulated together, so you won't have to worry about dust storms after that.


----------

